# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Petit Plop, chaton de 2 mois gravement blessé aux yeux recherche asso (49/72)

## JustineJobfo

Bonjour, 
Petit Plop, chaton d'environ 2 mois trouver aujourd'hui dans un état pitoiyable sur le bord d'une route. Je ne peux malheureusement l'emmener chez le vétérinaire car je n'ai vraiment vraiment mais vraiment pas les moyens de payer le vétérinaire.
Je recherche une association qui pourrais le prendre en charger (je peux être FA si besoin). La spa de la flèche m'a déjà dit qu'ils étaient plein (j'ai proposer d'être FA, jattends une réponse) il faut vraiment qu'il soit pris chez le véto au pire du pire demain matin.
Une association qui pourrait le prendre en charge? J'ai les moyens de faire une covoiturage jusqu'a dijon au mois d'aout pour qu'il aille dans une asso cote d'orienne si besoin.
Merci pour lui.

----------


## Oscarine

Merci de prévenir ou de mettre en spoiler des photos très dures comme celles ci ça choque quand on s'y attend pas

----------


## banzai

Oula se sera pas très coûteux car je pense qu'à ce niveau les yeux ne sont pas sauvables
Enucleations des 2
Il vivra avec son handicap très bien s'il n'a pas 50 foyers car les repères  se feront 
J'ai eu belette sans yeux 
Es tu loin de Paris ?

----------


## Ioko

Pauvre loulou,j éspère qu une solution va etre trouvée,merci pour ce que tu fais pour lui
Que lui est il arrivé?Coryza?Accident?
Il mange?Il est tres mignon en tout cas malgre ses yeux

----------


## banzai

certainement ioko
par contre que c'est il passé pour la patte ,je sais pas 
 ::  a subit pas mal pour son age
voir aussi les petites fées de l'assoc handicat's

----------


## Ioko

Pas possible d ouvrir une cagnotte en ligne?Il faut que Justine consulte un véto de toute urgence,ce petit souffre,et il y a peut etre une infection qui va s aggraver,on ne peut le laisser comme ça,mème s il n est pas possible de l opérer de suite,il lui faut sans doute un traitement antibiotique,c est un bébé il doit s en sortir
Le temps de trouver une assoc.un covoitarage...ça peut prendre des semaines!

----------


## banzai

c'est clair antibio et anti douleur 
il souffre le martyr certainement
il est vaillant
trop jeune pour opération mais traitement urgent sinon va mourir de cepticémie c'est clair

----------


## Kyt's

Justine, il lui faut un vétérinaire sans attendre pour le soulager.
Les solutions d'aide viendront.

----------


## Mam Bo

Pauvre chou...
Je peux participer à ses frais vétérinaires sur facture.

----------


## Houitie

Je vous mets un mp avec des coordonnées

----------


## aurore27

des nouvelles ?

----------


## POLKA67

> Pauvre chou...
> Je peux participer à ses frais vétérinaires sur facture.


moi aussi....

----------


## Kmino

moi aussi, je peux donner 50 euros ce mois-ci (sur facture). Désolé de pas pouvoir faire plus...Pauvre petit...

Bon courage à lui et à ceux qui s'occupent de lui! Je croise les doigts...

----------


## Lola 59

Je m'engage à donner aussi, 20 euros .
Oui, qu'est-ce qu'il doit souffrir !!...

----------


## banzai

Y a t il quelqu'un qui a des news ?

----------


## Ioko

Oui Justine,as tu pu voir un véto?

----------


## doriant

justine JOBFO n'a malheureusement pas precisé de mail ni ne s'est reconnectée depuis son ecrit.

----------


## Ioko

Je ne juge pas mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi et comment des personnes prennent la peine de s inscrire,poster un long méssage avec des photos et...ne reviennent pas,j avoue que ça me dépasse
Si une solution a été trouvée tant mieux mais ce serait sympa de venir rassurer tous ceux qui se sont inquiétés, j éspère que ce chaton a pu voir un véto et recevoir les soins adéquats,mais Justine SVP dites nous si c est le cas,j y pense jour et nuit depuis 3 jours !

----------


## lilou130

je viens de voir le post et ça me choque que cette personne qui poste de telles photos ne prennent pas la peine de répondre à toutes les personnes qui sont choquées par les photos et très préoccupées par le devenir de ce minou  :Frown: 
je pense que ce chat a eu ses yeux "morts" par un coryza mais dans ce cas il faut énucléer et mettre sous antibiotiques et bien sûr anti douleurs bien que je pense que la douleur a été "bien avant" et "intolérable" pour ce pauvre petit chou  :Frown:  
je n'ai pas les moyens ,,, je ne peux pas payer.... mais franchement ... dans ce cas là ... que feriez vous , vous dévoué(és) à la protection animale .. vous feriez soigner ce chat et après vous verriez comment faire pour avoir de l'aide... 
nous c'est comme cela qu'on fonctionne mais visiblement nous sommes des extra terrestres... 
il est insupportable de laisser un humain souffrir et de laisser un animal souffrir. Je pense que vous serez d'accord avec moi
alors justine postez afin de répondre aux attentes des personnes que vous avez sollicitées ,qui vont ont répondu,tout simplement par respect pour ces personnes

----------


## Sanaga

*Bonjour, certaines personnes ne connaissent pas bien le fonctionnement des forums, et ne se connectent pas tous les jours.
Effectivement, elle ne s'est pas reconnectée depuis qu'elle a posté, inonder le sujet de messages de reproches ne servira à rien.
Quand la personne se reconnectera elle verra les solutions qui lui ont été proposées, ainsi que les mp qui lui ont été envoyés.
Merci de votre patience et de votre compréhension.
*

----------

